# Understanding a refining machine



## PreciousMexpert (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Folks 
I have a bunch of questions on this machine
http://img651.imageshack.us/i/98374338jr.jpg/

From Number 3 and the container next to it
where HcL and the HNO3 are stored

They ar pumped to number 4 & 5
The HcL and the HNO3 drop 
to the container number 12

Number 2 this looks like a blower ,I dont understand why it should take something from container 12 to 1
Number 1 what is 1

Number 12 is the reactor 


Number 8 what is this motor
Number 6 this looks like a condenser

Number 9 what is this 

Number 10 what is this 
Number 11 what is this machine

Number 7 shouldnt the fumes go straight to the scrubber why does the pipe have 2 directions

What does PP1 stand for


----------



## 4metals (Apr 23, 2010)

Number 2 is a motor to rotate the reactor (12) where the gold dissolves
Fumes go through a condenser (6) and into a scrubber manifold (7) 8 is the scrubber pump 9 is the exhaust motor and 10 is the outlet which you duct away from anything living. 
Number 11 is where the gold is precipitated and the pipe also vents through the scrubber. Scrubbed fumes enter the bottom and come out the top. 
I believe number 1 is a funnel to filter the aqua regia before it transfers over to be dropped.
What you don't see is the huge wheelbarrow of cash you need to buy this thing. Call me old fashioned but it is a limited use machine and you could be far more versatile for far less outlay and actually learn how to process your gold.


----------



## gaurav_347 (May 28, 2014)

just curious to know as to what kind of raw material can you process in this setup?

thnx


----------



## 4metals (May 28, 2014)

This machine is made to process karat scrap. This particular refining plant is designed to process up to 6 kg of scrap per cycle. It is made by ItalImpianti. Each cycle takes 8 hours.


----------



## gaurav_347 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you 4metals.

One more question for you. Can you process electronic scrap such as processors or pins or ICs in such a machine? 
Thank you


----------



## 4metals (May 28, 2014)

Sure you can but don't expect to ever make enough money to pay it off. 

A tumbler like this will do the same job http://www.quikspray.com/QuikstirMixerBucket.aspx

Versatile and adaptable to a lot of refining processes.


----------



## goldenchild (May 29, 2014)

Consider yourself a refining machine, much more versatile being able to process a vast array of differing scrap. Think of it this way and you will save yourself a bunch of money rather than buying one of these apparatuses. Stick around and you will see what I mean 8)


----------

